# Office 365 >  >  How to  loop the data caculation of my sample data in VBA Excel?

## ajay6985

I have attached the excel file with this posting. I am trying to write the code in VBA Excel to determine the parameter without need of doing the trial to calculate the parameter. The parameter is calculated by matching the CV of observed data and modeled data. The sample data is in the excel file. Plz have a look...

----------


## Fotis1991

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

